# I AM STERDAM



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Valkenburg aan de Geul*



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


 Cheers!


=============================================




































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A superb set of pics^


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Valkenburg aan de Geul*



diddyD said:


> A superb set of pics^


thank you diddyD! Valkenburg is very charming city.


==============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice town.


----------



## お尻が大好き (Oct 14, 2015)

すごいね。観光客として二回オランダに行った。また行きたいんだけど、今お金があんまりではない。その上、オランダの旅行の後、大学を卒業した。したがって、今事務職で忙しくしてる。


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

shik2005 said:


> Very nice town.


thank you Shik! it's really interesting place.



お尻が大好き;127867449 said:


> すごいね。観光客として二回オランダに行った。また行きたいんだけど、今お金があんまりではない。その上、オランダの旅行の後、大学を卒業した。したがって、今事務職で忙しくしてる。


私はあなたが非常に興味深い経歴を持っている参照してください。

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^How do you type in Chinese/Japanese?


----------



## thedomilie (Oct 18, 2015)

bik friendly city!
I love this city.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

paul62 said:


> ^^How do you type in Chinese/Japanese?


Mr Google ))
p.s. japanese.



thedomilie said:


> bik friendly city!
> I love this city.
> thanks for sharing.


welcome!


==============================================
























































































































​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks great on the roof of the Netherlands!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice shots of rarely seen places!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Valkenburg*



Benonie said:


> Looks great on the roof of the Netherlands!





El_Greco said:


> Nice shots of rarely seen places!


thank you guys!


==========================================















































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing church and very nice pics!


----------



## hhung (Sep 26, 2015)

Have been to a little village called Marken at Amsterdam. It's a beautiful and quiet village! Btw, nice shots!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great series. Thanks for sharing. You really visited many cool spots. You must have come well prepared. I hope you liked our little city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! a charming place with a hilltop ruined castle and a grotto for pilgrimage?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

gratteciel said:


> Amazing church and very nice pics!


thanks Robert! actually it is a Lourdes grotto which is a replica of the original grotto at Lourdes.

===================================

this is the picture with GPS data









​


hhung said:


> Have been to a little village called Marken at Amsterdam. It's a beautiful and quiet village! Btw, nice shots!





Ribarca said:


> Great series. Thanks for sharing. You really visited many cool spots. You must have come well prepared. I hope you liked our little city.


thank you guys! I fell in love with Amsterdam at first sight. Also Valkenburg is so charming town where you couldn't be bored.



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! a charming place with a hilltop ruined castle and a grotto for pilgrimage?


yes it is really charming place, thank you!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Valkenburg aan de Geul*

thank you guys for your comments&likes, much appreciated!


============================================












































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


thank you Christos!


============================================










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, dear Leon! kay:
Especially love those traces of old advertisements on the building in #79/6!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Maastricht*



> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful update, and impressive gash on the wall!
> ...


thank you guys for viewing and comments with likes :cheers:


===================================

*Maastricht is a town and a municipality in the southeast of the Netherlands. It is the capital city in the province of Limburg.
Maastricht is located on both sides of the Meuse river (Dutch: Maas), at the point where the Jeker River (French: Geer) joins it.*





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! nice weather and great time for photoshoot. 
lovely and charming city indeed.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Once again very nice updates
> ...


thank you guys! Maastricht reminded me of Munich and Koblenz all in one. lovely, compact medieval city. :cheers:


==============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic new pictures, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice new photos, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Maastricht*

*Robert*, *Christos*, :cheers1:


===================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely update,Leon! kay: my favourite


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Maastricht*



> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely update,Leon! kay: my favourite
> ...


thank you Roman and Christos! cheers!





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Maastricht II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Maastricht III*

































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impressions, dear Leon - the narrow street with the bikes, the old swords,
the plane (spectacular pic!), the ducks...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely updates. The Romanesque basilica of Maastricht are gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Leon!
Some of them look somewhat nostalgic.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Maastricht looks like a very nice city. Always wondered about it. Great pics. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely city with strong medieval character.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning city, I've visited 3 times, my favorite moment was the Queens day on may: big party!!

Beautiful pictures, that prove the city is not only a festive place. An amazing city center with incredible urbanism and architecture, stunning museum (I remember particularly the magnificat Van Gogh museum (even if I was out of order...), pleasant and friendly parks, a dense network of tram. And cyclists in a hurry and who has always right of way :lol:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*from Hull to Rotterdam*

*Silvia*, *Ben*, *Robert*, '*skymantle*', *capricorn*', '*GE*' thank you very much guys!


============================================

The Port of Hull is a port at the confluence of the River Hull and the Humber Estuary in Kingston upon Hull, East Riding of Yorkshire, England.












































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Port of Rotterdam*

The Port of Rotterdam is the largest port in Europe, located in the city of Rotterdam, Netherlands. From 1962 until 2004 it was the world's busiest port, now overtaken first by Singapore and then Shanghai. In 2011, Rotterdam was the world's eleventh-largest container port in terms of twenty-foot equivalent units (TEU) handled (2009: tenth; 2008: ninth, 2006: sixth). In 2012 Rotterdam was the world's sixth-largest port in terms of annual cargo tonnage.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Port of Rotterdam II*















































































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting harbour pics, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Port of Rotterdam III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg,
Maastricht, Den BoschIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics^


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

Port of Rotterdam is spectacular!! Nice windmill bases in Hull too


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I’m always impressed when sailing between huge and impressive harbor buildings and infrastructure. Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Great updates*

Great updates


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive mega structure, interesting pictures kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for showing us the photos of one of the largest and busiest ports in the world, Leon!


----------



## Hoogloper (Oct 13, 2005)

deleted


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures of the port of Hull and the port of Rotterdam : impressive!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch, Netherlands*



> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> > Good pics^
> ...



thank you very much guys for your comments and likes!


========================================



's-Hertogenbosch, colloquially known as Den Bosch , is a city and municipality in the southern Netherlands. It is the capital of the province of North Brabant.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pics, Leon, the rainbow path is a good idea! kay:
Also like the sculpture with one girl jumping above the other. 
This is my favourite:



Leongname said:


> ​
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) I*

Robert, Silvia, thanks a lot :cheers1:


===========================














































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) II*























































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and quaint neighborhood with narrow lanes, shops and cafes...and the canal.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice boat tour, Leon, and pics rich in interesting little details. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics, as always!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful shots, like the details.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Leongname said:


> ​


This picture is like a movie set, a mix between The league of extraordinary gentlemen and Gotham.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great tour of Hieronymus's home town! Love those "secret" waterways.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) I*



> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:
> ...



thank you very much guys!


=========================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) III*































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) IV*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Everybody is Sterdam!


Amazing city, awful food!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) I*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) II*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful architecture, nice rainy weather pics! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Leon!
Beautiful facades!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful architecture, nice rainy weather pics! kay:
> ...


thank you guys :cheers2:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) I*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) II*





















































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam, Leon :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great shots of the church, Leon! :applause:
Love the dog pic and the two pics following - they are a little spooky, 
but also have something very poetic. 

A happy and healthy New Year to you, Leon!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those terrifying 3D Bosch characters in/by the canal!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam, Leon :cheers:
> ...


*Cristos, Silvia, Nicholas, *thanks guys!


=======================================================


*Den Bosch I. *_Jheronimus Bosch Art Center_


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch II. *_Jheronimus Bosch Art Center_


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch III. *_Jheronimus Bosch Art Center_



















































































































.







*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)*



*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)*

*Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)*

*Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch*



*In Italy*



*In Spain*



*Beautiful_England_and_Wales*

*Manchester_City** I **Leeds*



*Lake_District** I **Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)** I **Caernarfon Castle(Wales)*

*Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)** I **Conwy Castle(Wales)*



*Vilnius, Lithuania*



*Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)*



*In Scotland*





.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam, Leon


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

🍻 , Christos!


=============

*Den Bosch / 's-Hertogenbosch*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Den Bosch / 's-Hertogenbosch II


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch / 's-Hertogenbosch III*

























































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam *













































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam II *



































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam


unfortunately Christos, I have no update from Amsterdam (((


==================================================


*Rotterdam III *



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam IV *



































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Christos! 🍻


==============


*Rotterdam V* 



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam VI*



































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam VII*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam VIII* 



































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam IX*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam X*



































































































​_Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)_
_Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)_
_Budapest (Hungary)_

_Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)_
_In Scotland_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rotterdam


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam XI







































*


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Wonderful Rotterdam.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rotterdam


----------

